# Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Sigiswald Kuijken / La Petite Bande
Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantatas - The Complete Liturgical Year in 64 Cantatas

Genre
Classical

Release date:
September 15, 2017

Legnth
19 CD's

4R


----------

